# black pastel pewter X pastel??



## lexo (Aug 9, 2008)

hi guys what would the statistical outcome of the above be please??
will there be any normals?
i have a clutch of 5 eggs so im praying for a silver streak but a super pastel will suffice!!


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

lexo said:


> hi guys what would the statistical outcome of the above be please??
> will there be any normals?
> i have a clutch of 5 eggs so im praying for a silver streak but a super pastel will suffice!!


I can't do the numbers but good luck!


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

lexo said:


> hi guys what would the statistical outcome of the above be please??
> will there be any normals?
> i have a clutch of 5 eggs so im praying for a silver streak but a super pastel will suffice!!


1/8:
Normal
Black Pastel
Super Pastel
Super Pastel Black Pastel (Silver Streak)

2/8:
Pastel
Pewter


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Good luck on the odds mate, hope you get a streak & a super from her, one of each of the possibilities would be good :2thumb: I have a pastel female thats had both a pewter & a pied mated to her..pewter options would be nice, mind you hets would be equally as nice, dont think it will be a big clutch though if she goes


----------



## lexo (Aug 9, 2008)

cheers guys:2thumb:
heres to not getting 5 normals:lol2:


----------



## penguin1985 (Apr 20, 2010)

lexo said:


> cheers guys:2thumb:
> heres to not getting 5 normals:lol2:


heres to getting 5 healthy snakes


----------



## kevtore999 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey nothing wrong with normals (wild Type is how snakes are supposed to look)


----------



## lexo (Aug 9, 2008)

in the end i had 3(?) pewters,a black pastel and a pastel.
this is my third and very light pewter(much more so than the other two),can someone confirm it isnt a silver streak??
the silver streaks ive googled seem quite variable to say the least !!


----------



## lexo (Aug 9, 2008)

here it is..








im sure its just wishful thinking on my part:2thumb:


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

That ones mine mate,I'll give you £50 in the week.LOL


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

wingsy said:


> That ones mine mate,I'll give you £50 in the week.LOL


 
I see your £50, and raise you £65.

:lol2:


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

ooooooooooo let me know if uve got a pewter male to sell :mf_dribble:


----------

